# Cadet Field Gear



## MCplNewGuyEnTown (16 Jun 2004)

i am in dire need of cadet field gear, such as webbing (harness), combat boots, 4 seaons jacket, field hat, ruck, etc. I have checked a few websites but am not sure on what to purchase. I would like the best equipment (new or used) and have MONEY to spend but am always looking out for the best offers.


----------



## condor888000 (17 Jun 2004)

Check the phone book under surplus.h


----------



## gt102 (17 Jun 2004)

where do you live?.....that may help a bit


----------



## MikeM (19 Jun 2004)

Don't go overboard like most cadet surplus enthusiasts do, a lot of the stuff you will not use a whole lot, and say to yourself somewhere down the line, why did I buy this? It happened to me, it will most likely happen to you, just a friendly heads up


----------



## Noyon (20 Jun 2004)

I've ordered my military gear from:

www.wheelersonline.com (Canadian Peacekeeper is great for supplies, They have Olive Drab gear to match your combats)

www.sealsactiongear.com (Another great outfitter I've ordered from)

I have ordered CADPAT kit pieces from here and they are durable and well worth your money. Hope this helps!

P.S 
Canadian Peacekeeper is in canadian funds, so don't worry about conversions.


----------



## chalk1 (20 Jun 2004)

I agree with MikeM. Don't overload with anything you don't need. Why, exactly, would you need webbing anyway? Granted, is it practical, but I don't think you'll ever have the need for it in cadets.


----------



## condor888000 (21 Jun 2004)

Agreed, don't buy too much, I have a buddy who went out and bought most of the reg force kit, spent over $475 for it, and he hardly uses it. All you really need are combats and maybe a 4 season jacket. Webbing is iffy. I have it and use it on my bushes, but some people hardly use it. For the ruck, it'd be better if you got a civi backpack from a good store. It'll carry more , last longer and you won't look like an idiot if you have it in civi life too.


----------



## highground (21 Jun 2004)

Noyon said:
			
		

> I've ordered my military gear from:
> 
> www.wheelersonline.com (Canadian Peacekeeper is great for supplies, They have Olive Drab gear to match your combats)
> 
> ...




Stick to a army surplus. the www.sealsactiongear.com is way over priced.    Just ask the senior people in your corp on what they use every ex and go from there. :warstory:


----------



## Noyon (21 Jun 2004)

www.sealsactiongear.com may be pricey, but its quality goods from my experiance. 

Although just one tip, if your going to purchase gear from an army surplus store make sure its quality. Its buyer beware from those stores sometimes. I checked out my local army surplus awhile back looking for a CADPAT camelback and the chick hadn't even heard of a camelback before.

None the less I ordered one from Canadian Peacekeeper.


----------



## condor888000 (21 Jun 2004)

Seals action gear may be good quality, I have no experience with it, but they're asking $50 for American style BDU's. I can get Canadian issue stuff, brand new for half that!


----------



## tabernac (21 Jun 2004)

> better if you got a civi backpack from a good store



I got a 70L Asolo Encounter pack from Coast Mountain Sports. Because it was last years model I got $150!!! off. It was $149.99. I went on a 12k in 12k out hike with my friends, and its an exeptional pack.


----------



## ags281 (22 Jun 2004)

All you need besides combats is an FMP. That's it. If you go on a bush ex and find yourself needing to carry something more than the multiple pockets you already have allow, then maybe get a simple set of webbing (I never needed it back when I was a cadet). The already mentioned civy backpack actually works better though as it's more versatile, but some people need to feel hardcore   :.

Start with the basics and add only as needed. If you go out and buy lots to start off with, you'll find that most of it was a waste of money and only makes you look like a wannabe (though some like this look for reasons I can't comprehend).


----------



## Zoomie (22 Jun 2004)

Try www.cancav.com for all your cadet needs.   This clothing has been endoursed by the RCACC.

Why bother with hodge-podge CADPAT, OD and crap gear.  Why not wear your own gear (ie distinctly Army Cadet) and then have no worries about looking out of place.


----------



## condor888000 (22 Jun 2004)

Links not working, and anyway, all that crap is american. The "digital camoflage" is MARPAT! I'd rather be in OD's any day of the week. And you would look more out of place since most Cadets would wear OD, not MARPAT.


----------



## condor888000 (22 Jun 2004)

http://www.cancav.com/category.aspx?categoryid=3&openid=3

Link to part of the site, you can get to the rest. See my above post as to my opinion about this stuff.


----------



## MikeM (22 Jun 2004)

CanCav is terrible, stick to surplus and canadianpeacekeeper.


----------



## sgt_mandal (22 Jun 2004)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Try www.cancav.com for all your cadet needs.   This clothing has been endoursed by the RCACC.
> 
> Why bother with hodge-podge CADPAT, OD and crap gear.   Why not wear your own gear (ie distinctly Army Cadet) and then have no worries about looking out of place.



How is MARPAT like clothing endorsed by the RCACC? You would look very out of place if you used any of that stuff on a FTEx.


----------



## alexk (23 Jun 2004)

hey there this place is way to american look at this

http://www.cancav.com/productinfo.aspx?productid=47&categoryid=3&startpage=1

at the top of the bag it clearly says US. hmmm? but at the top of the bage theres a canadain flag, honestly this place is a paradox and it sickens me

besides why not stay local ?

cheers 

Alex


----------



## MikeM (23 Jun 2004)

That bag is also not worth $135.

Exactly, stick to Canadian stores and Canadian products.


----------



## calno (24 Jun 2004)

Why go out and buy hundreds of dollars of equipment just to use in cadets for, at max, 7 years? Many cadets (including myself) will go into reserves or reg. force, then what are you going to do with all that kit you bought? you will be issued with all that stuff anyway.

if you're going to buy anything, go with things that you can also use in civ. life (ex. hiking, backpacking)

keep this in mind.

thanks,
calno


----------



## vadeanu (25 Jun 2004)

Who the heck said webbing is one thing you won't need? Webbing is the most IMPORTANT thing you will need in the field. The ruck and the rest of the crap you won't need at all. If you get cold or sum sh*t, suck it up. Webbing will hold angle light, knife, and i believe there are straps for purchase that holds your sleeping bag. If you need anything.. get webbing!


----------



## ags281 (25 Jun 2004)

> Who the heck said webbing is one thing you won't need? Webbing is the most IMPORTANT thing you will need in the field. The ruck and the rest of the crap you won't need at all. If you get cold or sum sh*t, suck it up. Webbing will hold angle light, knife, and i believe there are straps for purchase that holds your sleeping bag. If you need anything.. get webbing!



 :

Flashlight: AA maglite with head strap attached fits nicely into the chest pocket on your combats with room to spare, and allows hands-free use

Knife: Decent size folding one fits in the same pocket as the maglite. If you feel the need to act macho and get a massive Rambo knife then guess what else holds it: your belt.

Sleeping bag: Sure you could go out and spend even more $$$ to keep adding to webbing... but why? You can also get a civy pack with room inside. If you want the sleeping bag out (i.e. smaller pack), most have straps that can be used to hold it already attached (no extra $$$).


So far we've used all of one tiny pocket. That leaves plenty for FMP, compass and numerous other items. If you absolutely "need" webbing to survive a weekend cadet exercise with just a few basic items, then god help you if you ever join the military and have to carry a bunch of extra crap like ammo. 

Like I said before, start with the basics. If you find yourself wanting more, honestly ask yourself if you'll be using that special looking milspec stuff after you age out - perhaps some civy equipment would be a wiser investment. Sure you might decide to buy a bunch of gucci milspec kit in the end, and there's nothing wrong with that. Just think it through first so you don't regret it later.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (25 Jun 2004)

Not to mention you'll get yelled at for having extras (such as knife and flashlight) attached to your webbing. You're not allowed (at least in the real army) to have stuff other than the issued pouches attached to your webbing (that would be x2 mag pouch, canteen holder, buttpack, 'nette holder and utility pouch)


----------



## condor888000 (25 Jun 2004)

Webbing can be usefull. But you don't need it when you're just a cadet. When you start to have responsability and look after cadets, then the webbing becomes usefi=ull. I can garuntee that most cadets won't think of bringing extra gloves or a toque. Or a first aid kit. That's what I use mine for. Stuff that the cadets may need and not have. Until you reach that point, it's not needed.


----------



## sgt_mandal (25 Jun 2004)

I find it very useful. I put extra sox, my camera, my sweater, poncho and whatever space is left over, i try and fit as many water bottles as i can in them. You may be about to tell me to put some of these things in my pockets, but this ways , if we go anywhere i don't want to look bulgy, or we are rolling around on the ground, i can take it off, and nothing gets damaged.


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (28 Jun 2004)

I got my bacis combats just over a $100 just go to a surplus store.  :cam:


----------



## calno (1 Jul 2004)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Webbing can be usefull. But you don't need it when you're just a cadet. When you start to have responsability and look after cadets, then the webbing becomes usefi=ull. I can garuntee that most cadets won't think of bringing extra gloves or a toque. Or a first aid kit. That's what I use mine for. Stuff that the cadets may need and not have. Until you reach that point, it's not needed.



you take a camera?


----------



## sgt_mandal (1 Jul 2004)

Yes. It's useful when you want to take pictures


----------



## condor888000 (1 Jul 2004)

calno said:
			
		

> condor888000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, we have an officer whose sole job is to take pictures. Some seniors do though. I'm always afraid i'll break it!


----------



## sgt_mandal (1 Jul 2004)

I am too, but heck I got some nice pictures.


----------



## 21trucker (17 Jul 2004)

All you really need are combats (maybe 2 sets), and maybe webbing for the senior cadet ranks to carry things others may have forgot. And to distinguish them from junior cadets.

In the corps i volunteer with, things like rucksacks, windpants, 3 season jacket, and sleeping backs are issued to them prior to a weekend ex from area hq. Are we the only unit that does this??

As for knives, pocket knives are the only kind that go on our weekends, no rambo knives (zero tolereance).


----------

